# Pegasus War of the Worlds - Both Kits Build Up



## geino (May 9, 2006)

I just got both of the War of the Worlds Kits directly from Pegasus Hobbies.

I am going to post pictures as I go. Both kits will be specified as either Small (1/144) or Large (1/48)


----------



## geino (May 9, 2006)

Large Kit

Nice simple kit, 16 pieces. The kit is designed to be fully lighted with minor work. The parts for lighting are in colored transparent plastic. Green for the nose, wing tips and 3 belly lights. The cobra eye is clear on the outside and red on the inside. The armature going to the eye is 2 pieces so you can run wires up to a light without modifications.

The 2 piece stand has a nice detail of the earth on it.


----------



## geino (May 9, 2006)

Small Kit

The kit contains 2 small martian war machines and 2 sherman tanks.

The base - has very nice detail. Look close at the center and you will see 3 poor soldiers that lost the fight with the martian machines.

The war machines are 8 pieces each - 4 gray and 4 clear. The clear are the nose, wing tips and cobra death beam

Tanks are 4 pieces each.

There is a clear 2 piece death beam that will go from one death machine and one tank.


----------



## geino (May 9, 2006)

2 new pictures.
I have primed both kits and I laid down the first coat of copper paint on both kits. I still need to do the cobra eyes on the smaller kits.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Very nice!!!


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm working on the same kit as well. Mine is being modified for lighting. I love this little kit.


----------



## geino (May 9, 2006)

I will be lighting both kits. My plan for the small kit is to put a red led in the one tank so it will reverse light the death beam that is hitting it. The larger kit I will also light up. The death beam will be optional to light up when the rest of the model is lighted.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

I replaced the barrel on one tank with brass tubing. It will have a fiber optic running to the tip with a tuft of cotton to simulate the tank firing. I'm doing a new base as well for mine on a wood cutting board from Walmart. It will be milled out underneath to house the batteries and the LED for the firing tank. I hope to have it done for Wonderfest.


----------



## geino (May 9, 2006)

I like that idea, I may have to try it for the tank that is not getting hit by the death beam.

I will use the existing base with either computer or watch batteries.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

An idea I toyed with was having one tank cast in clear resin and lit underneath with a red or orange LED along with the death ray. I don't know how to cast, so that was shelved.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Great Idea!

I'd like to make a diorama with the toasted preacher!:devil:


----------



## geino (May 9, 2006)

I like the idea of casting a tank in clear or red. I have all of the materials and can create one in resin. The hard part will be the gun barrel since it is so small. I will let you know if I do.


----------



## falcon49xxxx (Aug 4, 2008)

the barrel is not difficult.........


----------



## lunadude (Oct 21, 2006)

The gun barrel is hidden inside the ray's splash.


----------



## geino (May 9, 2006)

falcon49xxx and lunadude - I will try to do a mold this weekend of the tank sans the barrel and post pictures on Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

The gun barrel can be replaced with K&S brass tubing. That's what I did on mine.


----------



## geino (May 9, 2006)

I will have to see if the only hobby shop in the area carries brass tubing. Lately they have been out of everything I have needed.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

I can send you a short length, enough to do several tanks, if you want.


----------



## geino (May 9, 2006)

Thanks, I will PM my address. 

Since I am going to try to do a clear or translucent red tank I will also create a new larger base. Here is what I am thinking - About 1/3 larger with a crater where the Martian war machines came out of. Create a partially visible 3rd war machine. I will keep both of the normal tanks plus the one getting destroyed by the death beam. I will also add some more bodies. I am also going to see if I can find some 1/144 scale military figures and a few vehicles (jeeps and trucks). Might as well make a real display.


----------



## azdacuda (May 7, 2008)

Pegasus Hobbies makes 'Military Museum Collection' 1/144 scale ready-made painted plastic soldiers, I bought some from LHS for mine, I need to make a bigger base since I'm lighting mine and adding landscaping to it.

http://store.foxholetoys.com/1scpemimucow1.html

Here are a few starting shots


----------



## azdacuda (May 7, 2008)

more shots


----------



## lunadude (Oct 21, 2006)

The trees and people, really add a lot. Very nice.

I like the crater idea too. :thumbsup:


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Brass tubes going out today.

I was at Hobbytown USA Saturday and got inspired. I was looking at the train stuff and saw an "N" scale farm house. My plan now is to recreate the scene where the MWM is outide the farm house with our stars trapped inside. I also saw a lot of 1/144 scale plane kits. Mostly jets though. Need to find something similiar to what he crashed in the movie.

My plan is to have this done for Wonderfest as well.

Edit- May be harder than I thought. Just did several google searches for a 1/144 scale Cessna/Piper and got zilch. Anyone have an idea? May have to scratch or kitbash. I'll post this in the aircraft section as well.


----------



## geino (May 9, 2006)

I have also been searching for 1:144 scale WWII military hardware. If you can't find it in that scale try N Gauge. It is a bit smaller 1/160, but at that small it may not be very noticable. I found a Willy Jeep, a 1 1/2 ton troop truck, and a cannon for fighting the alien ships with. Add that to the ideas above and my display will take shape very nicely.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

I semi-frequent the train section at the LHS. I was surprised at how much stuff was useable for this scale.

Just as a side note, modelers should not feel limited to 1950's era equipment for an WOTW diorama. They came here back in the 50's, but they could come back anytime to try again!!!


----------



## lunadude (Oct 21, 2006)

robiwon said:


> I semi-frequent the train section at the LHS. I was surprised at how much stuff was useable for this scale.
> 
> Just as a side note, modelers should not feel limited to 1950's era equipment for an WOTW diorama. They came here back in the 50's, but they could come back anytime to try again!!!



They did come back, in '89. Remember the series?
http://www.tv.com/war-of-the-worlds/show/4495/summary.html


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

lunadude said:


> They did come back, in '89. Remember the series?
> http://www.tv.com/war-of-the-worlds/show/4495/summary.html



Trying not to!:tongue: Was never a fan. Could not get into the stories. I always hated shows where aliens look like humans and run around and go "Blah, I'm an alien!" Plus you hardly ever saw those great ships. As far as I know they were only in the first episode, plus they were bad CGI.


----------



## geino (May 9, 2006)

Here is one site I found with N Gauge military figures
http://www.minifigs.com/catalog/index.php?cPath=41_2_42_20

There are Howitzers and other cannons in scale. Not to mention the Jeep Willys and troop trucks.

I liked the series. 1st season was better than 2nd. The ships were in one or maybe two episodes (I would have to rewatch it to be sure). I am disappointed that the second season has not been released on DVD.


----------



## lunadude (Oct 21, 2006)

robiwon said:


> ...they were bad CGI.


The ships were fiberglass, made by Greg Jein. :thumbsup:

Kewl ships could not help the storylines. :freak:


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Here's a quick comparison shot of some different MWM. The tallest one is my Monsters in Motion resin kit. Infront of it is the Pegasus kit. To the left is an old Lunar Models resin MWM. This is 3 inches wide and holowcast resin. Next to it is the larger 1/144 Pegasus kit from the diorama. Behind that is my Pegasus UFO.


----------



## geino (May 9, 2006)

I got the molds made last night for the clear tanks. I will try to pour a set either tonight or Thursday and post pictures by Friday.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Got your barrels in the mail last night.


----------



## enterprise_fan (May 23, 2004)

[QUOTE I was at Hobbytown USA Saturday and got inspired. I was looking at the train stuff and saw an "N" scale farm house. My plan now is to recreate the scene where the MWM is outide the farm house with our stars trapped inside. QUOTE]



There goes another one of my ideas.

So you are saying that 1/48 MWM is the same as "N" in the train scale?


----------



## lunadude (Oct 21, 2006)

enterprise_fan said:


> So you are saying that 1/48 MWM is the same as "N" in the train scale?


N scale is 1:160
The WoTW diorama is 1:144 (not far off from 1:160).


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Oooh, a 1/48 scale crash site.......now that would be cool. But alas, I don't have the room. Yes, I'll be using the 1/144 scale kit. I have made the mods to accept the 3mm LEDs. I finish the mods to the cobra tonight and post pics tomorrow.


----------



## enterprise_fan (May 23, 2004)

Math was never my subject in high school, so if the "N" is to small the 1/48 MWM than what size buildings, people, trees ... etc do I need to use? I have never done a diorama. I have a few ideas for one but I don't want it to be out of scale with the MWM.


----------



## Edge (Sep 5, 2003)

It looks like O scale would be the closest to 1/48 scale.


----------



## enterprise_fan (May 23, 2004)

Thanks for the info Edge. :thumbsup:

After doing a little bit of searching I found the following information on Wikipedia. This might be old news for most of the members.


0 scale refers to models that are either built to 1:43 scale, 7 mm:1 foot (1:43.5), 1:45 scale, or 1:48 scale. They can run on realistic looking two-rail track using direct current, or on a center third power rail or a center stud supply system. If modeling such a system, an external third rail or overhead supply may be employed. The height and spacing of the rails is not true to scale. Two-rail O gauge is more popular in Europe, while alternating current powered three-rail is more popular in the USA.


----------



## enterprise_fan (May 23, 2004)

Went to Hobbytown USA and got a farm house and two trees in "O" scale. The first thing I need to do is repaint the farm house white. The orginal color is brick red with yellow shutters. :freak: The farm house comes with interior lighting and frosted windows. I will need to change that to LEDs for longer life.

I have never done a diorama before so my plans are in a constant state of flux.  At this time the base is about 23 inchs square. The MWM will be lit by a set of small string of LED lights. I am filling in the hole provided for the stand.

I'm quite sure how I will have the MWM "float" in the display. One of the ideas I have is to have it have it hang from monofiliment (sp) lines from the inside of the display case. Another one is to have it stand on three clear plastic rods like the smaller display. I may change my mind in a few days depending on materials available to me. 

I'll try to post pictures of my progress when I can.:wave:


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Another option for mounting the MWM to make it look like it is hovering is this- Use one of your trees to hide a wire stiff enought to support the MWM, like a coat hanger. It should look like a branch. Drill a hole in the side of your MWM to accept the coat hanger and power wires. Connect the wires and slide the MWM onto the coat hanger and up to the edge of the tree. If done right it will look like the MWM is "hovering" next to a tree. That's how I'm doing mine.


----------



## geino (May 9, 2006)

I tried to do the clear tanks over the weekend and everything failed. First my air pump died. Then my pressure pot sprung a leak. So I am putting this on the back burner for a while until I get a chance to build the rest of the kits built and then I will take another look at it. I ended up with 2 tanks that are slightly frosted with a lot of air bubbles. If anyone does clear resin casting please send me a pm. 

I like the information that is being provided for the larger kit for creating a custom stand, I was considering something similar or purchasing a couple of O gauge city building and mount it near the rubble of the building.


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

geino said:


> I ended up with 2 tanks that are slightly frosted with a lot of air bubbles.


If you would like to get rid of one of these I`ld gladly take one - I guess those casting defects may add a wonderful "desintegrating"-effect to the model!

Really, I`m not kidding here. Tell me a price if you like to sell one to me!


----------



## geino (May 9, 2006)

My pressure pot is locked tight, so as soon as I get it open I will post pictures and then you can decide.


----------



## enterprise_fan (May 23, 2004)

robiwon said:


> Brass tubes going out today.
> 
> I was at Hobbytown USA Saturday and got inspired. I was looking at the train stuff and saw an "N" scale farm house. My plan now is to recreate the scene where the MWM is outide the farm house with our stars trapped inside. I also saw a lot of 1/144 scale plane kits. Mostly jets though. Need to find something similiar to what he crashed in the movie.
> My plan is to have this done for Wonderfest as well.
> ...


I was in a local hobby shop getting supplies for my version of the farm house crash site when I spotted a great find ... a 1:48 J-3/O-59 Piper Cub made by Hobby Craft :thumbsup:

I haven't checked out their web site yet but here it is ... www.hobbycraft.com

EDIT: Just checked the site. Check their catalog. Currently they have five listed. mine was $20 US dollars.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Thanks, but this is a diorama for the 1/144 not the 1/48. A 1/48 farmhouse and plane would be too big. I am forgoing the plane and just doing the house, MWM, and meteor. I have just finished the wiring/LEDs for the 4 inch MWM and it's looking good. Pictures to come soon.


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

geino said:


> My pressure pot is locked tight, so as soon as I get it open I will post pictures and then you can decide.


Aaaaaand...?


----------



## geino (May 9, 2006)

robiwon - I got the turrets. Thanks again.
Marco - Sorry, I haven't had time to fight with it or any model kits - my home decided that it would be fun to leak around half the windows and screw up some of the electricity. I will try again this weekend. As soon as I get it open I will let you know. I am just trying not to destroy the pot when I open it so I might be able to have it fixed and use it again in the future.


----------



## geino (May 9, 2006)

Marco - I got the pressure pot open this morning. I will take pictures of the tanks this weekend and and post them no later than Monday.

For those who are interested the clear tanks didn't come out too badly. The 2 main pieces do have a number of air bubble in them. On turret will require a bit of work removing the excess resin, the rest of the parts the excess resin will be no trouble to remove. These will need assembled with super glue or other form of epoxy glue.

I will post both plain and lighted with a red led pictures when I post them.

I apologize again for the delays, but I need to replace the electrical system in my home. It has already turned on of my tvs into an over sized paper weight. I can't wait for the trash man to tell me they will not take that!:freak:


----------



## geino (May 9, 2006)

Here are the pictures of the clear tanks. Note my digital camera will not zoom real close on clear items so it makes the pictures a bit blurry. These were the very first ones I did so there are a few air bubble defects:

Front of 1 tank is missing the the front lips over the treads.
Both tanks have defects on the back lip piece - one is missing 1/3 the other is missing all of it.

2 treads have air bubble defects, the other 2 have none.

2 treads need minor resin cleaning up, the other 2 require more work to remove excess resin.

There is also some small debris on the parts, including a small hair in two of the pieces.

As I said these were the initial tests and thus are no where near perfect.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

I think they look fine. Plus, as they were being hit they were kinda melting so missing sections here or there should be O.K.


----------



## geino (May 9, 2006)

Please note the tanks bodies are SOLID clear resin. Any lights would nead to be placed below the tank and shine up at it. They are not hollow like the ones in the kit.

For the 2 prototypes (since they will have the most imperfections) $3 for the pair plus actual shipping and the price of a small bubble envelope.

I can pour several more over the weekend if anyone else would like them. I will charge $5 plus the same actual shipping and price of small bubble envelope. Note these will have airbubbles in them until I get a new pressure pot.

If you are going to WonderFest and need them rushed to include them in your display please let me know show I do a rush order for you.

I can also mold them in clear red if anyone is interested. There will be an additional charge of $1 per set if the set is dyed red.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Hey Geino, can I get a clear and a clear red? PM incoming with address for shipping price.


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

geino said:


> For the 2 prototypes (since they will have the most imperfections) $3 for the pair plus actual shipping and the price of a small bubble envelope.


I just sent a mail via tha board E-Mail system. :wave:


----------



## geino (May 9, 2006)

Robiwon - PMed back. I will make your set this weekend and ship by Monday.

Marco - Send me a PM with your address and specify if you want a new pour or the prototypes. If you want a new pour I will be making them this weekend and hope to ship by Monday of next week. Note: I am going to the post office in a bit so I will post shipping prices for continental USA. 

My internet provider's email filter is terrible, it keeps killing good email, and yet some spam gets through.


----------



## geino (May 9, 2006)

First Class shipping for two tanks in the continental US will be $1.34 until May 16, then it goes up to $1.39. Priority Mail is $4.95. The bubble envelopes cost me $.80.


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

geino said:


> Marco - Send me a PM


PM sent.


----------



## geino (May 9, 2006)

Marco - Payment information has been sent.


----------

